# 4th Annual MUDFEST (JACKSON TN)



## 2012XP850

Here it is everyone... The MUDFEST PROMO video.... HOPE YOU ENJOY!!! PLEASE SHARE WITH ALL YOUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY!!!!! LETS MAKE IT IT ONE TO REMEMBER!!!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgOFd97dt7Q


----------



## 2012XP850

HOPE EVERYONE CAN SEE IT THIS TIME... SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION!!!

https://vimeo.com/41728903


----------



## 2012XP850

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgOFd97dt7Q


----------



## ThaMule

I'm hoping I can be there. Depends on if I get a job and have to work that day as well as if I have the brute back together. Anybody else on here gonna make it?


----------



## 2012XP850

There was about 300 folks out last yr total... Cant wait to see who all makes it this yr.... Even if you arent put together or dont have a wheeler... come join us... its gonna be good family fun!!!!


----------



## browland

2012XP850 said:


> There was about 300 folks out last yr total... Cant wait to see who all makes it this yr.... Even if you arent put together or dont have a wheeler... come join us... its gonna be good family fun!!!!


cant locate on facebook, is it still there? Also is it going to be just a mud pit or can we actually ride some trails and mud?


----------



## 2012XP850

Event page Link:
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

FB page where we all talk about ride etc... This event will be more of a "play in the mud event" but if you wanna go trail riding the next day we have a state park with 50,000 acres we can hit up.... 

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## ThaMule

I was about 10 mile from his house last weekend. My niece had her first bday party in henderson. I was tempted to ride by!


----------



## 2012XP850

Yeah Thamule that is close.. we ride with several people from henderson... Look forward to having ya out for the event! Its gonna be a good time!!!! feel free to give us a shout if ya wanna check it out... Donnie 731-694-1454 (host) or Brad 731-394-2467


----------

